# “Peaky Blinders” - best song scoring ever



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 31, 2018)

Well, it’s as as good as any I’ve heard. 

Great series too.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 1, 2018)

Nick, Do You mean the underscore work, or the Nick Cave, PJ Harvey, White Stripes type tracks ?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 1, 2018)

I mean the use of songs, especially in the final episode. And the songs themselves.

By default I don't like song scoring as a technique - meaning there are extremely notable exceptions in history (Butch Cassidy, The Graduate, Brother Wherefore Art Thou...), but it tends to be very distracting to me, more often it's just plain annoying.


----------



## mac (Feb 1, 2018)

Agreed, brilliantly atmospheric. I'd be hard pressed to think of many things as original released in the last few years.

Fun fact: they film parts of it in the streets behind my office.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 1, 2018)

A very good sound designer, Jim Goddard who has also recently done the King's Speech and Wallander.


----------

